# Ashridge Estate National Trust Car-Park



## fuzzyfreak (Jun 1, 2010)

I have never known a National Trust car-park that allows overnight stopping but on using the Beacon Road car-park at Ashridge this weekend I did not see anywhere any sign that suggested you could not stop overnight and no barrier stopping you from trying.

Anybody have a differing opinion?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I read somewhere recently that the National Trust are keen to trial overnight stopping places for motorhomes at suitable properties.

Perhaps this is one of them ?

G

Edit: I can't remember where I read this but have been googling and found this:

National Trust overnighting


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Looks like they maybe having a change of heart. Back in 2003 I wrote this to them;



> 1st September 2003
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> Suggestion - Motorhome Overnight Halts.
> I am writing as a motorhome owner and a member of the National Trust to make a suggestion for your consideration which I feel would provide the Trust with additional income and encourage visits to Trust properties whilst promoting the Trust's policy of encouraging domestic tourism.
> ...


I am in the middle of revamping my PC and do not have access to their reply so cannot quote the exact wording but is was negative and stated the clubs already managed sites on their land and they, the NT, were not particularly interested in the idea.

I have since seen in the club mags adverts/articles for tours which visit NT properties but use club sites as a base.

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly Ashridge does have many motorhomes parked up during the day and there are no barriers and no signs restricting the length of stay. We have often had similar thoughts as this is a beautiful spot.
They definitely do not object to barbeques or to people erecting gazebos and tents during the day so seem pretty relaxed.
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Certainly with todays electronic control of barriers and payment systems, there are many places they could do it, although perhaps not with disposal facilities. The question is, is there the will?

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> Certainly with todays electronic control of barriers and payment systems, there are many places they could do it,


What frightens me Pete, is the few MHers who will abuse the system and leave litter and their waste to drain on the ground. We've seen it on aires and tried to clear up but it must make the community who offer the space wonder if it is worth it.

More power to the NT however; we'd certainly be very interested and happy to pay a sum to cover costs.

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There will always be a few who will abuse any system! The best way to minimise this is to provide the facilities much like the CLs and CSs do and make a charge even for members.

It looks lile Fylde Council have given up the idea? They did promise to keep MHF imformed of their deliberations but I have never seen any reports from them.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peedee said:


> The question is, is there the will?
> 
> peedee


Hi again Pete

Coincidentally our May Camping and Caravanning Club magazine arrived after I'd written the above. On page 17 - headlined _ Get out there, urges Trust _ This goes on to say that:

_ The Trust has also revealed plans to extend its networks of campsites. _

I wonder if now is a good time to bring the idea of the use of a corner of their car parks at NT properties as aires for visitors to the property ? At least they might be prepared to listen sympathetically if any member - or potential member- wants to contact them via their website.

G


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We arrived at Fountains Abbey at 9.30am 2 years ago to find over 20 MHs all parked, quite close together. Most of them were foreign. Somehow I did not believe they'd all travelled from local campsites at that hour!

Gordon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The NT has at least one CL managed by themselves at Stourhead in Wiltshire and has recently opened a CL at the Kingston Lacey estate in Dorset. We haven't stopped there. but noticed the addition in the CC listings. We did the gardens on Friday last week, and it is clearly visible from the top end, near the kitchen garden.

Kingston lacey CL listing

It is certainly a very quiet, well laid out location.

Maybe it's this sort of thing that they are referring to when they say about developing things?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I regularly wildcamp in NT car parks, even those with "No overnight sleeping" or similar signs.

If ever challenged (and I never have been) I will say "You can allow me to overnighthere and I promise not to leave any mess or if I'm unable to stay I'll leave and I'll cancel my membership."

The way I see it is that I am a customer. A trivial thing like taking up a parking space when they are closed seems like a minor matter?


----------

